# Part 1 of Lighted nock use in Oregon and Washington



## viperzulu (Mar 14, 2010)

This is the first part to a topic I posted earlier today:

I live out west, Oregon to be exact and I have a couple of questions and [email protected]*&$# to get out.
I have for a few years now been seeing all of our sporting goods stores out here selling both mechanical broad heads and lighted nocks. According to our game laws out here you are not allowed to use ANY lighted devices or any broad head that is NOT FIXED/SOLID Blade, no “moving” blades. So now being the bull headed person that I am (according to my wife) I could not let this go any longer, I need to know for my own peace of mind why, so I called the Game Department for Washington State. The Gods of Common Sense must have been with me, because I spoke to the person who is the “Rules Coordinator” for the Game Dept., So I asked her, why can’t we use lighted nocks on our arrows? And this is what she tells me, “You can’t use them because it gives the human the unfair advantage over the animal” so I said ok, so I repeat her answer to her just to make sure I heard her right, and she says correct. Now I guess I could understand that if I was using it for “a sighting apparatus” I told her, but a lighted nock is to aid the hunter in finding their arrow and to aid them in a starting point for tracking purpose, right? Well the next thing she says to me is can you hold on for a minute, and before I could say sure, she already had me transferred to someone else. So I ask the next voice on the phone, same questions, in the same order and he begins to explain to me that the reason we cannot use any electronic items on a bow or arrow is due to the people of the “Pope and Young/ Boone and Crockett Record Keepers” as he called them, and the second question was answered by "It flies to much like a field point and would give a better advantage to the hunter".. Now has anyone out there ever heard of this kind of “lame” reason? 
If anyone has please let me know I would love to hear what you have to say, also if anyone out there in Oregon or Washington has any contact info on who to talk with about trying to get this rule changed out here in our states (I say this because I have family in Washington and I use to live there as well) I would like to hear from you as well, or if any of the rest of you out there has any idea where a person could start to get this rule changed, I would like to hear from you all too. I know this is pretty long winded but I needed to get this out there, these are the kinds of people who are starting to run our game departments and ruin our hunting and fishing rights. Thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## OregonSlinger (Jan 1, 2011)

I asked the same question to numerous ODFW workers and didnt get a decent response. The best answer I got about expandables/ mechanical BH's was you can preditor hunt with them. But the lighted nocks question I have yet to get any response that made any sence. The answers you got was the same as I got. Word of advice though if you try to ask OSP a question and you even give them a strange look or repeat the question, they will just turn in to complete *****holes and try the standard OSP power trip


----------

